# Support group SoCal



## Annoyed (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, I live in the San Fernando Valley, CA. I've been looking for counseling/support groups in the area. I found a post on Craigslist and I was wondering if any of you knew about it.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/grp/2027366709.html

I'm a little bothered about the therapist being involved in reality shows but I really like the idea of group therapy.

Also, if you know of any therapists in the area that specialize in SAD let me know (or any support groups).

any advice is greatly appreciated,

thanks!


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello,

There are support groups available in LA and OC. While some of these may be a far drive for you, the groups have members who go through SA and go through anxiety. I'm part of the Social Anxiety Busters (located in Orange County) and it's been proven be very helpful. We support each other by listening, learning, and effectively making mini goals to improve. There are workshops, social events to bond, and more. While this isn't "professional therapy"... we understand what it means to be anxious in social situations.

Some members have joined toastmasters, others have made friends and we regularly do stuff together. Our group has a lot of members who understand - some have undergone therapy and may know of some therapists... We also offer a setting where individuals could come and discuss issues together.

I'm actually in the process of seeking a therapist too but in Orange County if possible. Anyway, here are a couple of support groups available on Meetup.com:

SASSY (Los Angeles, CA)
http://www.meetup.com/SASSY-LA/

Social Anxiety Busters (Orange County, CA)
http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/

The Irvine Panic Attack, Anxiety, Depression, Shyness (Orange County, CA)
http://www.meetup.com/The-Irvine-Anxiety-Depression/

I hope this helps... even if it's just for a bit - it's worth it.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

*@Onigiri*

Hi there. I've been eyeing the Social Anxiety Busters Group for a longest time on Meetup.com. For some reason I still haven't been able to pull the trigger and join the group. Hopefully, I will join soon... but I still get discouraged or timid about it.

Does the group have monthly meet ups? Does the group have new members joining every meet up?



Onigiri said:


> Hello,
> 
> There are support groups available in LA and OC. While some of these may be a far drive for you, the groups have members who go through SA and go through anxiety. I'm part of the Social Anxiety Busters (located in Orange County) and it's been proven be very helpful. We support each other by listening, learning, and effectively making mini goals to improve. There are workshops, social events to bond, and more. While this isn't "professional therapy"... we understand what it means to be anxious in social situations.
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonAnthony31 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'd be interested in joining a group of some sort as well. I live in Cerritos.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Im in Social Anxiety Busters, I'm one of the the members and assistant organizer.

Whom ever is in the area of SoCal (orange county) are welcome to join, and attend our monthly meetings, and join any of our fun activities also.


----------



## Annoyed (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi thanks for your responses! I have joined the SASSY group (I haven't been to a gathering just yet). I'm also considering Toastmasters in Sherman Oaks. I live in the San Fernando Valley. If anyone is interested in joining with me let me know, it would make it easier going with someone that can relate.


----------

